# Helicopter tours on Maui and Kauai



## zsn (Oct 2, 2015)

I apologize in advance if this belongs in a different location.......as brand-spanking-new-emptynesters my wife and I will be spending a sort-of* second honeymoon week each in Kauai (WPORV) and Maui (WKORV) in Nov (T'giving week in Maui). The latter week also includes her birthday. I am planning to surprise her with a helicopter tour. Can you guys recommend a good tour company and are there any secrets in getting a great deal on these tours (attending timeshare presentations excepted)? I am thinking of doing this on one of the islands, although I am not opposed to doing it on both islands.

Also, she really likes parasailing, and are there any particularly good websites which give a good deal on parasailing out of Lahaina (behind the Hyatt, usually)

Thanks in advance.

*"sort-of" because when we got married 23+ years ago we were both students, and really had neither the time nor the money for a "real" honeymoon........


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 2, 2015)

Helicopter tours in Hawaii (and helicopter tours in general) have a poor safety record - we don't do them.


----------



## ragdoll (Oct 2, 2015)

We've done helicopter tours on Kauai but not Maui. Sorry but I can't remember the names of the comanies. Just do your research to find out which one is best for you. The tours are very much weather-dependent so they will not go if the weather does not permit. I would recommend reserving your spots at the beginning of your week so that you can be rescheduled in case of bad weather.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Oct 2, 2015)

Ask the concierge for his input but don't sched through them.  On line reserv are usually cheaper even if you count the double or triple SPG AMEX points when sched through the Westin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Oct 2, 2015)

I know a lot of Tuggers have concerns over helicopter safety in the islands, but our favorite (we've gone several times) is the Jack Harter "Doors-Off" tour of Kauai in their Hughes 500s. http://www.helicopters-kauai.com/index.html  When first timers in our family have joined us in Kauai, they've been blown away (so to speak) by the experience! There are only 4 passengers on the flight, so everyone gets a good seat with a great view. The fresh air is wonderful. I've flown on the bigger helicopters and don't care for them at all. I get _*very*_ claustrophobic and queasy in the enclosed cabins. The view from the middle two seats in the back definitely isn't as nice as being by a window, even though they say every seat has a great view.

I would never go on a helicopter tour in marginal weather, so I don't ever book ahead.

And congrats on the long-awaited-for honeymoon! Sounds very romantic!


----------



## WI GAL (Oct 2, 2015)

Kauai is a beautiful choice to do a flight over because so much of it can only be seen by air.  Last March we went with "Wings Over Kauai" and loved it.  My husband and I along with our daughter and son-in-law went in the AirVan.  Since we had 4 of us, it was just us and the pilot, Josh who was great!  This was also great because the 4 of us all got to sit on the right hand side of plane which followed the coast for best views.  They play music to fit the scenery which is nice, such as theme from Hawaii Five-O on take off.  We had a clear day and it was incredible! The airplane tours appear to have a much better safety record than helicopters.  Read their reviews on trip adviser.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Take a look at fixed wing tours, too*

There are also fixed wing tours. Wings over Kauai worked well for us on an earlier visit. Much cheaper than helicopter tours...and safer. You don't get to fly up the canyons, though.


----------



## okwiater (Oct 2, 2015)

My wife and I went skydiving on Kauai on our honeymoon. Highly recommended once in a lifetime


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Oct 2, 2015)

okwiater said:


> My wife and I went skydiving on Kauai on our honeymoon. Highly recommended once in a lifetime



^^^that being pretty much my problem with it. I am a very adventurous person, but I am with Denise on this one. I can't get over the safety record


----------



## okwiater (Oct 2, 2015)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> ^^^that being pretty much my problem with it. I am a very adventurous person, but I am with Denise on this one. I can't get over the safety record



I have never met a dissatisfied customer! :rofl:


----------



## Luanne (Oct 2, 2015)

I did a helicopter tour on Maui years ago. I think that was back before anyone was worried about safety records, or maybe we were just too young and stupid to care.  All I can say is I was nauseous throughout the entire flight and didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## linsj (Oct 2, 2015)

My friend and I did a helicopter tour on Kauai with Blue Hawaiian and are glad we did it. I think they still have the best safety record. I'd do it again, but it's too pricey for more than once. 
Check the tourist guides that you can pick up at the airport for a coupon, and compare the price with the website discount.

If you do only one tour, do it on Kauai since that's the only way to see much of the island.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 2, 2015)

We've done both helicopter and fixed wing flights over Kauai

Go fixed wing so you don't come back in a pine box.  Helicopters have too many accidents.

Sterling


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 3, 2015)

My gosh, reading this thread makes it seem like half the helicopter flights go down in flames!

As for a recommended company, I have heard the best things about Blue Hawaiian.  And for what it is worth, many of the best cruise lines use Blue Hawaiian for their helicopter shore excursions.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 3, 2015)

I've done Blue Hawaiian on Kauai and it was a great flight. My daughter just used them on the BigOsland and had a good experience there too.

Between Maui and Kauai, I'd go for Kauai up hands down. The island is more rugged and has more interesting topology to look at from the air. 

I don't have any issues with flying in a well maintained helicopter. Blue Hawaiian seems to be a very professional operation. I wouldn't Hinz twice about going again. It was a great trip. Then again, I'm a private pilot and also like to SCUBA dive, which is something many find scary.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 3, 2015)

PamMo said:


> I know a lot of Tuggers have concerns over helicopter safety in the islands, but our favorite (we've gone several times) is the Jack Harter "Doors-Off" tour of Kauai in their Hughes 500s. http://www.helicopters-kauai.com/index.html  When first timers in our family have joined us in Kauai, they've been blown away (so to speak) by the experience! There are only 4 passengers on the flight, so everyone gets a good seat with a great view. The fresh air is wonderful. I've flown on the bigger helicopters and don't care for them at all. I get _*very*_ claustrophobic and queasy in the enclosed cabins. The view from the middle two seats in the back definitely isn't as nice as being by a window, even though they say every seat has a great view.
> 
> I would never go on a helicopter tour in marginal weather, so I don't ever book ahead.
> 
> And congrats on the long-awaited-for honeymoon! Sounds very romantic!


We have taken helicopter tours in all three islands and the last time was also with the Jack Harter "Doors-Off" tour.  It was the best helicopter flight experience of all we had done so far and they will not fly if they feel that it isn't safe that day.

http://gohawaii.about.com/od/kauaiair/fr/jack_harter.htm

We also like to book our trips when we are there so we know what the weather is like but it may not always work out during the busy holiday season because the most popular tours fill up very quickly and even for more than one day. We learned that the hard way when we were staying a few days in Waikiki Beach this spring.


----------



## Conan (Oct 3, 2015)

PamMo said:


> I know a lot of Tuggers have concerns over helicopter safety in the islands, but our favorite (we've gone several times) is the Jack Harter "Doors-Off" tour of Kauai in their Hughes 500s. http://www.helicopters-kauai.com/index.html
> 
> I would never go on a helicopter tour in marginal weather, so I don't ever book ahead.
> 
> And congrats on the long-awaited-for honeymoon! Sounds very romantic!



Agreed, and don't be afraid of "Doors-Off." You're entirely secure in your seat and there's no wind blowing on you (unless you lean out). It's just a much better view.

 Kauai is more scenic and also more inaccessible than Maui, so that would be the better choice. [And I think one helicopter tour is enough....]


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have done a Blue Hawaiian helicopter tour on the Big Island from Hilo, flying over the volcanoes. I LOVE flying, but like Denise M, I also know of lots of terrible helicopter accidents in Hawaii over the years, so I said an extra prayer before that flight.   I sat next to an executive on a flight a couple of years back whose dad was an exec with Dole so he was raised in Hawaii. He told me he would never take a heli tour. Everyone has to make their own hopefully informed decision on what's right for them.

DCL used Sunshine Helicopters for their shore excursions the few times they have sailed to Hawaii. 

What most folks don't realize (and I'm no expert, but my aerospace engineer son is) is that with the mountains and valleys of Hawaii, there are many, many microclimates and updrafts and visibility changes very quickly. That is usually where the problems have arisen. If I ever want to do an aerial tour again, I would likely opt for Wings over Kauai and not a helicopter.


----------



## klpca (Oct 3, 2015)

We also did a helicopter ride on the BI with Blue Hawaiian. I was willing to take the risk as I imagine that it is safer than my drive to work. We were hoping to see the lava flows but missed the good viewing by a few days. It wasn't as scary as I expected. I would do it on Kauai in a heartbeat.


----------



## zsn (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks all. Really appreciate everyone's thoughts. I think it's going to be in Kauai, if we do it. I will certainly investigate the options, including fixed-wing.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Oct 3, 2015)

It's a shame that there are those that always have to jump in to speak of the safety of helicopters when that was not your question. I would have to trust that anyone considering this activity has looked into these factors, thus asking for recommendations.
I can offer my opinion as to which would be the better location for a flight. It's been a while, but we did helicopter tours over Kauai, Maui, and the Big Island as well as a fixed wing over Kauai. I liked Maui the least because the sights were not as different as those seen from the other two islands. For Kauai, I enjoyed the helicopter more than the fixed wing, smoother ride, better sights and visibility from the aircraft. I would recommend flying over Kauai rather than Maui because there is so much of Kauai that can only be seen by air. The Big Island flight was just as good if not better if that can also be a consideration for you. Seeing the active lava flow is incredible.
We flew with Island Helicopters and Wings Over Kauai over Kauai (fixed wing). Unfortunately, I cannot locate the names of the outfits we used on the other two islands.
Since my first helicopter flight in 2003, I have been hooked and have done several other flights in various locales. I would definitely do another flight if I returned to the islands. Enjoy your second honeymoon!


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Oct 3, 2015)

While I agree with timeshare junkie on one hand, a forum is for informing, so no harm intended in giving additional information while answering a question IMHO.

Zsn, as others have said, generally the best prices are found on individual companies' websites when purchased in advance. If you are a Costco member, there is a discount gift card for a helicopter tour, but on the website it is only for the island of Maui:

http://www.costco.com/hawaii-tickets.html

It is possible that the individual island's Costco will have additional gift cards. You might go onto a competitor travel forum for the particular island you are most interested in and ask what gift cards that Costco might have. And I want to add my congrats on your anniversary as well.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Oct 3, 2015)

Airplanes can't fly safely under about 80 mph, can't turn on a spot and can't fly in canyons to see waterfalls up close.  There is some risk but driving to princeville in the rain is much more dangerous.  We did the no door helicopter where everyone has a great view.  YMMV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Oct 5, 2015)

I should add that one of our helicopter tours was free. We went to the Marriott Kauai "Welcome/Island Orientation" breakfast, where vendors come in to talk about different activities. We won a 2-for-1 helicopter tour in the drawing. They also had Na Pali Coast cruises, zip line trips, horseback treks, and other 2-for-1 prizes. WPORV has an orientation breakfast, too. We were disappointed we didn't win another helicopter trip, or a Na Pali Coast cruise, but we DID win a full day in the cabana of our choice at WPORV - which was very nice! I'd recommend going to the orientation talk in WPORV for the information. It's interesting, doesn't take too long, and you might get lucky! (I've decided if I ever buy a lottery ticket, it will have to be on Kauai, because that's the only place I've ever won anything.)


----------



## tompalm (Oct 6, 2015)

zsn said:


> Thanks all. Really appreciate everyone's thoughts. I think it's going to be in Kauai, if we do it. I will certainly investigate the options, including fixed-wing.



The best tour is out of Maui and take the tour that goes along the north shore of Molikai. It has some of the most spectacular views of the mountains rising straight up out of the ocean. They will fly up into a valley to see water falls. Maybe consider a fix wing tour on Kauai around the island and helicopter tour out of Maui. 

Agree with the above "Don't book more than one or two days in advance to ensure the weather is good."


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 8, 2015)

I get terrible motion sickness but wonder if this would be doable after taking Bonine or Dramamine.  Anyone have an experience with this? 

Hawaii does have some fierce winds, so I can see why flying in a helicopter could be more hair raising than, say, the Grand Canyon.  However, I'm not worried about the danger at this point in my life.  The kids are nearly grown and would be fine without us.  I want to live while I'm alive.  I had a different perspective 10 years ago.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 8, 2015)

This thread is killing me.  From my informal research.

 Since 1997, there have been about 17 helicopter accidents/22 fatalities involving Hawaiian Helicopter tour operators.  This from operations that span 5 islands, 8-10 hours a day, up to 365 days a year.  

 One of the major helicopter operators currently fly's around 40,000 hours per year.  One operator--40,000 hours (at an average of around 1.0 hours per flight.)  There are around 80-100 traffic fatalities per year in HI, 50 fire deaths and around 25 murders.  You figure the odds...

 I was going to say you're more likely to be struck by lighting, but there are no reported lighting strikes/deaths in HI from what I can find.

 Fly with a major operator.  Fly the EC130, Hughes 500/MD500/MD900 or Bell 204/206/407/427 etc...  Avoid the R44/22 (my opinion).   Go early(er) in the day, avoid flying on days with strong winds, thunderstorms, heavy rain or dense fog (obvious stuff I guess). Speak with the operator (pilot or chief pilot or ???).  Explain your concerns and specifically ask for a less aggressive/dramatic flight if you feel it's warranted.

 You should be more worried about the crappy rental car you are stuffed into while driving in the Waimea canyon IMHO.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 8, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> I get terrible motion sickness but wonder if this would be doable after taking Bonine or Dramamine. Anyone have an experience with this?
> 
> Hawaii does have some fierce winds, so I can see why flying in a helicopter could be more hair raising than, say, the Grand Canyon. However, I'm not worried about the danger at this point in my life. The kids are nearly grown and would be fine without us. I want to live while I'm alive. I had a different perspective 10 years ago.



If you get 'terrible' motion sickness, you might have issues.  But, if you decide to do it (with Dramamine etc..):


riding forward (not backward) is usually better 
riding in the front (window seat) and looking outside is better 
looking inside, looking down/at phone/at camera is usually worse. 
avoid big/rapid head movements 
talk to the operator and request a 'more quiet' flight (morning, good weather etc...).  Get a sickness bag...just in case.  Being prepared and acknowledging that 'just because I get sick, it won't ruin the flight" is a huge step. 
Consider a flight in the EC130; quiet cool and roomy with good windows.  Pay a bit more and get a dedicated window seat. 
fly with earphones and good background music--many find the music is calming and keeps your mind distracted (pilot may be talking in headset too....so maybe one ear?)
 Just some thoughts. It really is a once in a lifetime experience and totally worth it from my experience.  Others may disagree.
 ps: We flew on a relatively 'less calm' day and didn't find the ride to be uncomfortable.  That was in a smaller helicopter (md900).  
 Avoid the R44 flights. MO


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 8, 2015)

We are heading to Kauai and doing a doors off flight Monday afternoon...

Guess if my posts suddenly stop, you will all know it went horribly wrong...


----------



## taterhed (Oct 8, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We are heading to Kauai and doing a doors off flight Monday afternoon...
> 
> Guess if my posts suddenly stop, you will all know it went horribly wrong...



Ha!

We did the doors-off tour last year (MD900). It was wonderful. Really. I've got a bunch of time in helos and still loved every minute.  It was a very safe and professional operation.
A few tips for the doors-off flight:


it's windy and cold--you need something on your arms or you'll be cold over the mtn's. Slightly sunburnt daughter in sleeveless dress and windbreaker was shivering, but happy!
Anything loose on your body will blow around--a lot. Jewelry, glasses, loose flappy collars/scarves etc... headset keeps glasses on, but just barely if you lean out for photos!
Straps needed for ANYTHING you put out into the slipstream. Tailrotors don't like FOD.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 8, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We are heading to Kauai and doing a doors off flight Monday afternoon...
> 
> Guess if my posts suddenly stop, you will all know it went horribly wrong...



I'm betting you will love it!


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 8, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Ha!
> 
> We did the doors-off tour last year (MD900). It was wonderful. Really. I've got a bunch of time in helos and still loved every minute.  It was a very safe and professional operation.
> A few tips for the doors-off flight:
> ...


They warn you not to stick out your arm or you may break it.  They also recommend a strap for the camera or it will fly away.  They let me lend a strap for my iPhone and one time I reached out a little too far and the strap saved my iPhone.  My new iPhone doesn't have a case that you can put a strap on so you may have to bring a real camera or buy a cheap case that has a hole somewhere to put the strap through.  You really need it.

A light jacket or windbreaker is a good idea and put it on before you go in the helicopter because you are double strapped in if you sit next to the open door so you can't put it on during the flight.



1Kflyerguy said:


> We are heading to Kauai and doing a doors off flight Monday afternoon...
> 
> Guess if my posts suddenly stop, you will all know it went horribly wrong...



Let us know how it went and share a movie clip or picture, please.  You will love it.  I don't remember if they gave us or we had to buy a DVD of a similar flight so you have a memory, if you don't take pictures yourself.  You may be going with a different company as you didn't say.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 13, 2015)

taterhed said:


> This thread is killing me.  From my informal research.
> 
> Since 1997, there have been about 17 helicopter accidents/22 fatalities involving Hawaiian Helicopter tour operators.  This from operations that span 5 islands, 8-10 hours a day, up to 365 days a year.
> 
> ...



I agree with this 110%.

It drives me nuts when people are quick to say don't take helicopter tours because they read there was a crash. But then they don't advise not to rent a car because of the fatal head-on collisions that seem to happen every year on the narrow roads - particularly the road between Kahului and Lahaina on Maui.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 13, 2015)

For the record, i survived the trip..  It was great way to see different parts of the island in a short amount of time.  

I would definitely do it again..  The biggest issue is probably the cost.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are some photos from a "doors off" helicopter ride on Kauai about 10 years ago. Flew out of Port Allen on the west side:

Napali Coast







I think this is Ke'e Beach, but not sure. But it sure is scenic...







The waterfall used in the opening of Jurassic Park


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 13, 2015)

Here are a few from a fixed wing flight on Maui in 2008. I'm a private pilot so we rented a Cessna 172 at Kahului Airport and did our own tour. I took along a local instructor to avoid the necessity of paying for the required check-out flight to take the plane solo. He was also able to take the controls when I wanted to take a picture since I was writing about and photographing the flight for an aviation magazine article.

First, Kahakuloa Head on northwest coast of Maui






Next, near Nakalele Point, northwest Maui






Next, Molokai sea cliffs






Lahaina and the West Maui mountains






We did a brief air-to-air formation flight with another Cessna for the magazine piece. This is along the Hana Highway






On final approach to Hana airport


----------



## taterhed (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg G (Oct 13, 2015)

Great pics.

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 14, 2015)

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## zsn (Nov 12, 2015)

Fantastic pics!! Well, if the weather is going to be that great, we think we'll do the doors-off flight! Will let you all know how it went.

Thanks again, to one and all for your valuable insights!


----------



## zsn (Nov 24, 2015)

We did the doors-off tour with Jack Harter in Kauai. One of the most professional organizations I have dealt with. An amazing experience, and would gladly do it again, and as mentioned earlier, price would be the only consideration. As our kids put it "YOLO". If you think about it, on a per-minute basis, considerably cheaper than parasailing or ziplining. At no time did we feel unsafe.

Couldn't have picked a more perfect day, and it was absolutely enjoyable - definitely the highlight of our trip. Thanks again, for everyone's input!!


----------



## PamMo (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so glad you enjoyed it! I hope you've had a great belated honeymoon and birthday vacation!


----------



## tompalm (Nov 26, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> My gosh, reading this thread makes it seem like half the helicopter flights go down in flames!
> 
> As for a recommended company, I have heard the best things about Blue Hawaiian.  And for what it is worth, many of the best cruise lines use Blue Hawaiian for their helicopter shore excursions.



I think they are the biggest and they have newer helicopters. Some of the best scenery is flying along the north shore of Molikai. You have to take a flight out of Maui to do that. The cliffs go straight up from the ocean, lots of water falls and coves that the helicopter can fly into. But don't book more than a day in advance and make sure a have a good report for good weather.


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 19, 2016)

*Blue Hawaiian Helicopter makes hard landing at Kalalau*

http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...b42-b51c-56a4-be20-bfa66e758147.html?mode=jqm


----------



## Kapolei (Jan 19, 2016)

tompalm said:


> I think they are the biggest and they have newer helicopters. Some of the best scenery is flying along the north shore of Molikai. You have to take a flight out of Maui to do that. The cliffs go straight up from the ocean, lots of water falls and coves that the helicopter can fly into. But don't book more than a day in advance and make sure a have a good report for good weather.



A group met their death on one of those.

I would not not get into a helicopter unless I did my own review of the weather, the flight plan, and a discussion of any concerns with the pilot.  Once in the air, the pilot gets to make all decisions.  Before I get in the bird, I get to make the final call on whether I will be included cargo.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 20, 2016)

the blades, tailboom, tailrotor all look intact.  Skids spread, but that's what they're designed to do.  Seems like most of them flew away without serious injury. 

feel sorry for the one passenger with back injuries, but not a bad outcome really


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 20, 2016)

I wonder what the traffic fatality statistics are on Kauai, and how likely it is to get hurt driving from Princeville to the airport. Or driving from home to the airport to fly to Hawaii. 

It might be surprising to compare them with the probability from getting hurt in an aircraft accident.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm as adventurous as they come, but I draw the line at helicopter tours in Hawaii. I have no rational defense, but I'm glad some of you all have braved it out and taken some wonderful photos.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 20, 2016)

Helicopter safety is a concern, but so is traffic safety, and ocean safety. By ocean safety I don't mean sharks, I mean drowning. Too many tourists drown in Hawaii each year. Before swimming or snorkeling in the ocean, study up on all the safety tips.

Now, I'm getting off the safety soap box, and saying that I did doors on and doors off helicopter flights over Kauai. I would definitely recommend a company that does doors off. DW has a fear of heights and amazingly, she greatly enjoyed the doors off flight. For both of us, it was the thrill of a lifetime, but we probably won't do it again.


----------



## Kapolei (Jan 21, 2016)

emuyshondt said:


> I wonder what the traffic fatality statistics are on Kauai, and how likely it is to get hurt driving from Princeville to the airport. Or driving from home to the airport to fly to Hawaii.
> 
> It might be surprising to compare them with the probability from getting hurt in an aircraft accident.



For an accurate analysis, you need to compare probability of death for someone that just drives from the airport to probability of death of someone that drives from the airport and also participates in other hazardous activities.  (Also, as the driver you get to act in a way that reduces risk. So you may have lower risk than the norm).

The experts at this are those that provide life insurance.  In most cases, you will be charged more, if you fly aircraft for recreation.  Now, helicopters are not the most dangerous of birds.  I would say those ultralight kite things are the worst.  I would not venture out in one of those while on my holiday.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 21, 2016)

*Four rescued at Anini Beach*

Speaking of ocean safety:

Four rescued at Anini Beach - Garden Island News



> Lifeguards and firefighters rescued four people from extremely rough surf off Anini Beach on Wednesday.
> A roving lifeguard unit was making checks in the area about noon when it received a call of two snorkelers in distress. As the lifeguards were preparing to launch a jet ski, fire personnel also arrived at the scene.
> According to ocean safety officials, two female visitors were snorkeling in waters off Anini Beach. The women were equipped with boogie boards but not fins and the strong current pulled them past the surf break. Lifeguards reported stormy conditions and waves of up to 25 feet.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 22, 2016)

*Helicopter Crash*

And some more news today:

Helicopter Crash - The Garden Island



> LIHUE — An emergency landing by a helicopter at Kalalau Beach Sunday afternoon that injured at least four people is being investigated by the National Transportation Safety Board.
> There still isn’t any word on why a Blue Hawaiian tour helicopter had to do what was called a hard landing about 3:30 p.m. Blue Hawaiian officials have not returned phone calls from The Garden Island.
> Faith Campbell, marketing manager for Wilcox Memorial Hospital, said one of the five passengers in the helicopter remains hospitalized.
> It was initially reported that four passengers sustained back injuries and another may have had minor injuries. The pilot and another passenger were unharmed.
> Deborah Ward, Department of Land and Natural Resources spokeswoman, said the helicopter has been removed from the beach.


----------



## NTP66 (Jan 22, 2016)

artringwald said:


> And some more news today:
> 
> Helicopter Crash - The Garden Island



About a year after my wife and I went on a West Maui/Molokai helicopter tour, another company doing the same route crashed, killing all those on board (related note: a good friend of mine was actually supposed to be on that tour, but chickened out at the last minute). So, while the experience was incredibly, we'll likely never do one again.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jan 30, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> We've done both helicopter and fixed wing flights over Kauai
> 
> Go fixed wing so you don't come back in a pine box.  Helicopters have too many accidents.
> 
> Sterling



Ironically enough, a few years back, we called a fixed wing tour operator while on the Big Island.  While waiting for them to call back, I wound up booking a private boat tour with Lava Cat. 

Good thing, since the company that I had called about the flight lost their plane that day.  It was missing for a few weeks, eventually, it was located with the remains inside of 2 tourists and the pilot. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/06/19/tour-plane-vanishes-over-hawaii-big-island.html

Yes, helicopters crash, boats sink, and cars crash.  I choose to live for the experiences, and would rather go out in a blaze of glory rather than suffocating on the hand sanitizer and bubble wrap some choose to overuse.  

Some research will reduce your risk.  The helicopter tour that we did a few years back is in the top 5 experiences in my life.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 30, 2016)

We have done fixed wing on Hawaii. We have done helicopter on Maui. We have done a Zodiac on the NaPali Coast where you had to hold on tight to not get thrown overboard by the waves. We have driven around both ends of Maui. We have riden bicycles from the very top of Haleakala to the ocean. You only live once. You can get hit by a car walking down your street at home. Oh by the way we are in our 60's.


----------



## Kapolei (Feb 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sTTGlqZDx0


----------



## ValleyGirl (Feb 21, 2016)

Of course this is Pearl but point is well taken - what were the casualties and was there an explanation - to an untrained eye it looked like an auto-rotation crash landing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapolei (Feb 21, 2016)

ValleyGirl said:


> Of course this is Pearl but point is well taken - what were the casualties and was there an explanation - to an untrained eye it looked like an auto-rotation crash landing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.kcra.com/news/rancho-cor...e-pearl-harbor-chopper-crash-victims/38106486


----------



## ValleyGirl (Feb 21, 2016)

Glad there were no fatalities.
Much like fixed wing aircraft which can glide for a ways without power and hope for a landable stretch (beach)
Helicopters that lose power can descend and store energy by spinning up there blades then reversing (flaring) just before touch down (crashing) to decrease the vertical velocity at the last moment - again a nice "soft" spot helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Feb 21, 2016)

ValleyGirl said:


> Glad there were no fatalities.
> Much like fixed wing aircraft which can glide for a ways without power and hope for a landable stretch (beach)
> Helicopters that lose power can descend and store energy by spinning up there blades then reversing (flaring) just before touch down (crashing) to decrease the vertical velocity at the last moment - again a nice "soft" spot helps
> 
> ...



WARNING:  Armchair quarterback comments ahead:

Helicopters can perform auto-rotations (landings without use of engine power--whether the engine is running or not!) without great difficulty.  When I say _landings_, I mean landings.  Safe, smooth, controlled landings.  Really.  An auto-rotation is NOT a crash-landing nor is it supposed to be--in theory.  It is, of course, either a training event or a real emergency landing.  Aircrew prove their capability and practice their emergency skills by performing auto-rotations (either to a power-recovery or to the ground) routinely.  Some in the simulator, some in the aircraft.  Military and civilian training may vary.

As evidenced by the video, pictures, eyewitness accounts etc... the helicopter in Pearl suffered a "crash-landing" or "hard-landing" from some semblance of an auto-rotation.  The aircraft engine was running when it hit the water.  The rotor was turning (obviously) and the tail rotor was turning (possibly not at speed).  The engine (can be heard 'un-loading' just before the crash and the nose is rotating left (a sign of too-much tailrotor for the power condition; possibly due to engine power loss, reduced throttle or ???).   In the post-crash recovery picture, the skids are fully intact, the main and tail-rotor are intact and the aircraft fuselage is relatively undamaged (front cockpit shows impact forces though....).   The pilot made a radio-call  "I think I'm going down."  The main rotor blades show significant pitch at impact (he was attempting to 'flare' the landing and cushion the hit).

We can deduce a few things from this.  The helo either lost power (transmission, fuel control, fuel, sink etc..) or lost tail-rotor (effectiveness, driveshaft ??). In any case, the pilot had to perform a 'low-level/high-hover auto-rotation.'  This is, unfortunately, one of the absolute hardest auto's there is.  Very little time and, unless very well trained, hard to prepare and practice for.  When you look at the pictures of the helo, you'll see that it is relatively undamaged.  Therefore, the pilot did a pretty good job--regardless of the cause.  

I hope the passengers recover fully and quickly.  This accident (whether preventable or not..) ended with a relatively good outcome.  

IMHO


----------



## Kapolei (Feb 23, 2016)

Very sad news today.  The teenage boy did not make it.  Tourist flights are not without risk.  And no matter what people say, flying in three dimensions presents a higher risk than two dimensional driving from the airport.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 23, 2016)

My sincere condolences to the family and all those involved. Such a tragedy for a young man. 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 23, 2016)

Moving a single vehicle in 3 dimensions is indeed more complex than moving one in 2 dimensions. However, there are orders of magnitude more vehicles on the road, in much closer proximity to each other, than there are in the air. Horrible car accidents are hardly reported anymore, particularly outside the local area, because they are so common. Aircraft accidents are still so rare that they merit national attention.

Every activity you undertake on the islands has risks associated with it. You need to decide what is right for you, regardless of what others say. If you don't feel comfortable doing something, then don't do it! If you are excited about it, go for it!


----------



## Kapolei (May 24, 2016)

Another sad loss of a tourist flight.  This time skydivers.  Sorry, I don't buy the argument that they were doing something no different than driving from the airport.  I will wait for the NTSB report.  News reports are saying a Cessna 182 with a pilot and four passengers.  I won't be surprised if the aircraft was close to it limits. I won't be jumping in or out of fully loaded Cessna any time soon.  But, to each their own... I guess.


----------



## taterhed (May 24, 2016)

I would not second guess any accident/operation I didn't have full knowledge of....

 I'm well familiar with 182 ops.  Fine plane, but very much "full' with 4 passengers.  With 1  pilot and 4 passengers (in rear of a/c) and just enough fuel to fly....

 Well, I wouldn't do it.  CG shift could be very tricky. That's a known risk by an experienced operator though.  

 RIP.....I hope they died doing what they loved 


 ps  please don't compare skydiving from a C182 to conducting helicopter air tours or flying in commuter planes.  It's like comparing taxi cab rides to racing in the Baja.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 30, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Here are a few from a fixed wing flight on Maui in 2008. I'm a private pilot so we rented a Cessna 172 at Kahului Airport and did our own tour.



Almost exactly like our flight in 2008 
Very nice 172


----------

